

Why do people quit their jobs at dream companies like Facebook or Google?- Quora - Apocryphon
http://fortune.com/2015/07/06/why-do-people-quit-their-jobs-at-dream-companies-like-facebook-or-google/

======
fsk
Answer: There is some neat stuff happening at Google, but the typical employee
is doing the boring maintenance that any large business requires. As a bonus
insult, they're ridiculously overqualified for grunt work and they didn't
think that was what they signed up for.

For a typical software engineer at Google, it's like being a janitor at NASA.
Some neat stuff is happening there, but you aren't a part of it.

Also, if you have a couple of years at Google or Facebook, future
employers/investors will automatically assume you're qualified, even if you
aren't. That opens lots of opportunities. It's also a big contrast from what a
typical software engineer sees, where they're asked FizzBuzz on every job
interview.

------
stuxnet79
I've met many who've jumped ship from both companies and a common narrative is
they were all just fed up with feeling like they were a cog in a machine.

------
deeteecee
never thought of it as a dream company. just thought it more as something to
put on my resume if it were to ever happen. unless im wrong, i thought this
was already the mentality of most developer/hackers at this point.

~~~
fsk
It depends on whether you are a recent college grad or not.

A recent college grad will probably believe the hype.

An experienced candidate is more likely to see it as just another job and
another step in a career. (hence the preference for recent grads over
experienced candidates)

